# Grainfather connect temp probe



## checkers (3/1/20)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know what temp probe grainfather use with their connect box? I want a longer one so I can mount the box elsewhere and put the probe in the mash. I can’t find any info on what probe it is anywhere. 

Any help greatly appreciated

TIA,
Checka


----------

